# PARA SX16.40 Power Extractor Issue



## rmglock22 (Aug 22, 2007)

Good morning to all of you guys!

Recently, i bought a PARA SX16.40 and just tested 50 rnds of FMJ for break in. My problem now is that what i hearing from other owners of this type of FA that the extractor breakage is very imminent to SX16.40 and says its a design flaw, worst is, it cant be fixed by replacing the recoil spring. any comments on this? how to fixed these problem?


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

rmglock22 said:


> Good morning to all of you guys!
> 
> Recently, i bought a PARA SX16.40 and just tested 50 rnds of FMJ for break in. My problem now is that what i hearing from other owners of this type of FA that the extractor breakage is very imminent to SX16.40 and says its a design flaw, worst is, it cant be fixed by replacing the recoil spring. any comments on this? how to fixed these problem?


Interesting! Para touts their power extractor as an improvement over the stock and standard type. Para has a lifetime service warrenty to the original owner if that's any help.


----------



## rmglock22 (Aug 22, 2007)

any further comments about it gmasks?


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

I have a Para 1911 .45ACP but it's brand new with only about 150 rounds through it. Before I bought it I did a search on the net for information on the Para I bought and never ran across anything about extractor failures. The extractor is beefy as hell and I wonder if there is anything to the rumor??? Stuff floats around the net that is pure BS started by some nurd with an axe to grind. The contact I've had with Para's customer service has been awesome so far. I'd shoot it just as much as any gun I own and if it does break then send it to Para and they will fix it for free. (Free Lifetime service to original owner.) When you get it back sell it and move on.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Taking another look at this it came to me that the 40 rim is a good bit smaller than the 45ACP. The recoil of the 40 could be a good bit faster. There is a pin on the frame that ejects the spent shell when the gun cycles. There could possibly be an issue with power and leverage but I would think it would also tear up the rims of the spent cartridges before it would have enough energy to break the extractor. It could also be a problem were the extractor is a bit to long and is being hammered by the barrel or slide each time the pistol is fired. You would see evidence of this in shiny spots were the two surfaces meet.


----------

